# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Powder blue surgeonfish: Look before you keep!

## AquaticQuotient.com

Tristan Lougher explains why it pays to be prepared before stocking the tricky Powder blue surgeonfish.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

